# The Witcher: Netflix zeigt neben Geralt erstmals Ciri und Yennefer



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Netflix zeigt neben Geralt erstmals Ciri und Yennefer*

						Netflix' Serienadaption der Bücher um Hexer Geralt von Riva mit Schauspieler Henry Cavill in der Hauptrolle ist offiziell für das vierte Quartal dieses Jahres angekündigt und während es bisher offiziell nur die Hauptfigur aus The Witcher zu sehen gab, gibt es nun unter anderem Bildmaterial der weiblichen Protagonisten Ciri und Yennefer.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Netflix zeigt neben Geralt erstmals Ciri und Yennefer*


----------



## PCTom (1. Juli 2019)

Sie soll Ciri darstellen eine wehrhafte junge Dame mit Hexerausbildung und Yennefer war doch mit weißer Haut und schwarzem Haar, abgerühten und stolzem Auftreten. Gerald ist auch nicht besonders gut vertreten. Vielleicht täusche ich mich ja aber ich glaube nicht an AAA bei der Serie.


----------



## Bogo36 (1. Juli 2019)

Das sieht alles so schrecklich aus. Dachte Geralt wäre schon schlimm, aber Yennefer schießt den Vogel endgültig ab. Kann ich mir so leider nicht anschauen.


----------



## Terracresta (1. Juli 2019)

Mir fällt dazu nur ein Wort ein. Hungerhaken.
Jetzt fragt sich nur was schlimmer ist. Witcher oder die Milchbubies und Bubetten von Shannara.


----------



## BabaYaga (1. Juli 2019)

Also das Netflix Plakat schaut ja schon mal cool aus.
Die weiblichen Besetzungen sagen mir jetzt allerdings auch nicht wirklich zu aber mal schauen, wie die dann in bewegen Bildern rüberkommen.


----------



## Nero905 (1. Juli 2019)

Geralt hat ja gerade noch Ähnlichkeit mit dem Witcher, aber Ciri und Yennefer? Da ist beim Casting was falsch gelaufen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juli 2019)

Nero905 schrieb:


> Geralt hat ja gerade noch Ähnlichkeit mit dem Witcher, aber Ciri und Yennefer? Da ist beim Casting was falsch gelaufen.


Die Serie hat nichts mit den Spielen am Hut, ist klar ne?


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Juli 2019)

Habe die spiele nie fertig gespielt....haben mir vom gameplay her nicht gefallen (kampfsystem) - aber das Thema und die Welt  fand ich interessant. Wird auf jeden Fall geschaut.


----------



## Holindarn (1. Juli 2019)

Ohjeee ich ahne übles... der Cavill passt mal garnit zum Gerald, allein seine Mimik erinnert mich jedes mal an Kirsten Stewart. Also nicht vorhanden. Die anderen Darsteller passen auch nicht zu den Charakteren... schade


----------



## kyroR (1. Juli 2019)

Mal sehen wie das wird, aber mit Mads Mikkelsen würde das bestimmt noch besser rüberkommen.


----------



## altStrunk (1. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht schlägt die Serie ein, aber dann eher bei den Leuten die die Computerspiele nicht gezockt haben. Allein aus den Büchern heraus ist Besetzung jetzt noch nicht klar abzulehnen, aber in den Spielen wird definitiv ein anderes Bild gezeichnet.


----------



## ryzen1 (1. Juli 2019)

Na ja, dass die Charaktere nicht haargenau so aussehen, wie in den Spielen sollte doch klar sein.
Ich habe die Bücher nicht gelesen, daher weiß ich nicht, inwieweit sich die Spiele ans Buch gehalten haben. Aber die Serie orientiert sich an den Büchern und nicht an den Spielen.
Immerhin die violetten Augen von Yennefer sind vorhanden 

Anhand von den 9 Bildern, kann glaub ich niemand feststellen, ob die Serie gut oder schlecht wird


----------



## etar (1. Juli 2019)

Hab mega Bock auf die Serie weil mir die Charaktere und die Geschichte im Spiel so gut gefallen haben, aber bis jetzt sieht jedes Bild was ich von der Serie gesehen habe einfach nicht gut aus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Juli 2019)

kyroR schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie das wird, aber mit Mads Mikkelsen würde das bestimmt noch besser rüberkommen.


Wie kommt man darauf, dass Mads Mikkelsen einen guten Geralt abgeben würde? Ich finde, gerade er würde da nicht passen. 



altStrunk schrieb:


> Vielleicht schlägt die Serie ein, aber dann eher bei den Leuten die die Computerspiele nicht gezockt haben. Allein aus den Büchern heraus ist Besetzung jetzt noch nicht klar abzulehnen, aber in den Spielen wird definitiv ein anderes Bild gezeichnet.


In den Spielen wird auch ein anderes Bild gegenüber den Büchern gezeichnet. 

Yennefer find ich jetzt auch nicht so pralle besetzt, was rein das Äußere angeht. Ciri passt schon. Da die Serie die Bücher zur Vorlage hat, spielt sie gewiss auch zeitlich lange vor den Spielen. Ergo ist Ciri eh noch fast ein Kind, bzw. eine Jugendliche. Henry Cavill als Geralt finde ich jetzt so schlimm nicht. Sieht bedeutend besser aus, als auf dem ersten Teaser-Bild von ihm.



Holindarn schrieb:


> Ohjeee ich ahne übles... der Cavill passt mal garnit zum Gerald, allein seine Mimik erinnert mich jedes mal an Kirsten Stewart. Also nicht vorhanden. Die anderen Darsteller passen auch nicht zu den Charakteren... schade


Auch in den Büchern wird Geralt nicht gerade als gesichtsmotorischer Akrobat beschrieben. Passt schon so.


----------



## ryzen1 (1. Juli 2019)

Achja noch für die, die sich wundern, warum Geralt nur ein Schwert auf dem Bild hat.
In den Büchern hängt das Silberschwert die meiste Zeit an Plötze. In den Spielen hat er natürlich aus Gameplay-Gründen immer zwei dabei.


----------



## Quake2008 (2. Juli 2019)

Naja, es gab in Polen auch eine Verfilmung. Und der gute Streifen hies Wiedźmin = Witcher.

YouTube


----------



## Atma (2. Juli 2019)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Serie hat nichts mit den Spielen am Hut, ist klar ne?


Das ist zwar richtig, grob geschätzt 90 von 100 Man werden jedoch durch die Spiele zum ersten Mal in Kontakt mit dem Witcher gekommen sein. Somit haben die Spiele das Aussehen von Geralt, Yennefer, Triss, Ciri etc. entscheidend geprägt und dementsprechend sind auch die Erwartungen an die TV-Serie. Sich hinter der Ausrede "die Serie basiert auf den Büchern" zu verstecken bringt nichts, wenn der Löwenanteil der Fanbase von den Spielen kommt.


----------



## IronAngel (2. Juli 2019)

Vorab, ich habe auch einige Witcher Bücher gelesen. Finde auch das da die fallschen Schauspieler genommen haben, Geralt geht ja noch. Aber gut Bild Technisch ist man ja dann doch eher von den Spielen geprägt. Ich hoffe die prügeln nicht 1-2 Bücher in 8 Folgen durch. Das fand ich schon bei Games of Thrones nicht gut und das waren richtige Schinken !


----------



## yingtao (2. Juli 2019)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Serie hat nichts mit den Spielen am Hut, ist klar ne?



Aber selbst dann passen die Schauspieler nicht so gut. Geralt geht vielleicht noch in Ordnung, Ciri kommt es ein wenig darauf an zu welcher Zeit die Serie spielt. Ist es zur Zeit der Bücher, dann passt die Schauspielerin überhaupt nicht, da Ciri in den Büchern ein kleines Kind ist (glaube so um die 12 Jahre alt) und auf die Story der Bücher bezogen macht das dann schon einen Unterschied ob es ein kleines Kind ist oder eine fast erwachsene Frau. Die Serie kann aber auch nach den Büchern spielen, quasi alternativ zur Story der Spiele, die dem original Autor eh nicht gefällt. Da wäre Ciri dann ähnlich alt wie in den Spielen und die Schauspielerin wäre OK. Yennefer passt aber so überhaupt nicht. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kommt sie ursprünglich aus Nilfgard und die Nilfgarder haben wie z.B. auch Ciri eine sehr helle Haut was das Gegenteil von dem Hauttyp der Schauspielerin ist. Es ist klar warum man das geändert hat, was aber nichts daran ändert das es weder zu den Büchern, noch den Spielen passt.


----------



## Cartesius (2. Juli 2019)

Ich sehe jetzt kein großes Problem mit der Besetzung der 3 Charaktere.
Klar Yen wird mit weißer Haut beschrieben, aber so schlimm finde ich das jetzt nicht. Das Outfit ist cool. Ähnliches gilt für Geralt. Ich finde zwar die Darstellung von Geralt in den Spielen besser, aber dennoch ist der "Serien-"Geralt mMn ok.

@yingtao: Im Verlauf der Bücher (und Kurzgeschichten) wächst Ciri von einem kleinen Mädchen von vielleicht 6 - 10 Jahren (Geralts erste Begegnung mit Ihr im Broccolien) zu einer jungen Frau von ca. 16 heran, wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt.


----------



## thrustno1 (2. Juli 2019)

muss ich Beunruhigt sein wenn es Cosplays gibt die um Welten besser aussehen?


----------



## evolute (2. Juli 2019)

Ich hab sowohl die Bücher gehört, als auch die Spiele gespielt. Für mein Empfinden hat CDPR den Vogel mit ihrem Charakterdesign wirklich abgeschossen. Deshalb bin ich schon etwas von der Auswahl von Netflix enttäuscht. Freya Allan habe ich auf dem Bild nicht einmal als Ciri erkannt und bei Yennefer sind außer der schwarzen Haare irgendwie keine Attribute aus Buch und Spiel vorhanden- okay, vielleicht noch die veilchenfarben aufblitzenden Augen aus dem Buch. Und Gerald? Gerade auf dem zweiten Bild sieht Henry Cavill eher aus wie Legolas und wird damit seiner Rolle als Gerald überhaupt nicht gerecht.

Ich bin natürlich trotzdem gespannt und werde die Serie schon wegen der Story auf jeden Fall gucken, außerdem wachsen die Schauspieler ja manchmal richtig in ihre Rollen hinein.


----------



## azzih (2. Juli 2019)

Junge ist einfach wieder so typisch Alman im Vorfeld wieder rumzujammern als wäre Weltuntergang obwohl wirklich noch gar nix bekannt ist. Wartet doch einfach ab und lasst euch überraschen. Finde persönlich jetzt nicht das der Cast unpassend wirkt. Wer das sagt geht eh von der Vorlage der Spiele aus, und das ist NICHT die Vorlage der Serie.


----------



## RichieMc85 (2. Juli 2019)

Nur die Frage wie viele potentielle "Gucker" die Bücher kennen und wie viele nur das Spiel. Ich kenne nur W3 und daher kommen auch meine Erwartungen. Wenn eine Serie angekündigt wird, wo 99% ein Derivat der Spiels antizipieren dann müssen die Schauspieler auch so aussehen.  Wenn ich Yennefer sehe frage ich mich wer das sein soll?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (2. Juli 2019)

Also, ich muss sagen ich bin mit dem Cast und dem Design nicht so ganz zufrieden. Außerdem finde ich, dass das Schwert irgendwie so klobig wirkt. In den Spielen waren die Schwerter alle so schön realistisch und elegant, Ich hab keine Ahnung warum die so eine sau fette Parierstange da ranklatschen müssen. So schauen idR. irgendwelche billigen nachmachen von ordentlichen Schwertern aus. Ich finde das wirkt proportional nicht gut. Wenn dann richtig Fantasy oder garnicht...
Naja, mal schauen wie die Leute sich so machen. Ich mochte die Bücher, ich mochte die Spiele, ich bin zwar etwas besorgt, aber bin natürlich auch gespannt.


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Juli 2019)

Irgendwie kommen bei mir da ähnlich ungute Gefühle wie zu Zeiten von "Legend of the Seeker" auf...

Die Fantasy-Serie basierte, mit Betonung auf "basierte", auf Terry Goodkinds "Schwert der Wahrheit"-Buchreihe, welche ich gelesen habe, und wirklich gut fand, aber auch, sagen wir mal, nicht jungendfrei war... 
Die erste Staffel "bemühte" man sich noch, aber danach, waren die Charaktere nur noch peinlich, angefangen beim Milchbubi-Hauptdarsteller...

mfg


----------



## Bevier (2. Juli 2019)

Die Wahl der Darsteller ist allein aufgrund des Alters der Figuren in den Büchern vollkommen falsch. Natürlich sind sie alle so gewählt worden, dass sie möglichst in die anvisierte Zielgruppe von Netflix fallen (zwecks Identifizierung) aber eben auch vollkommen falsch. 

Geralt ist eher schwer zu bestimmen aber deutlich älter als Cavill. Der wirkt einfach zu glatt. Aus den Büchern kann man alles zwischen 40 und weit über 100 ableiten. Hinweise gibt es aus vieles, das Wichtigste ist die Aussage, dass er jünger als Yenefer sei (die annähernd 100 sein sollte) und die teilweise enormen Zeitsprünge zwischen den ursprünglichen Kurzgeschichten (nach der Geschichte in Blaviken vergehen über 50 Jahre, man könnte sogar mehrere Hundert Jahre hereininterpretieren)...

Yenefer wird in den Büchern eindeutig als scharfe "MILF" beschrieben: eine sehr attraktive Frau zwischen 30 und 40, eher 2. Hälfte der 30er. Darstellerin ist also viel zu jung und passt auch vom Typ nicht wirklich perfekt. Sie wird in den Büchern als sehr hellhäutig, fast schon bleich beschrieben!

Ciri ist bei der ersten Begegnung 10, bei der Flucht aus Cintra ist sie etwa 12 (Wiedertreffen mit Geralt) während ihrer "rebellischen Jahre" (Rattenbande) wird sie 16, damit ist die Darstellerin für etwa 75% der Story zu alt.


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Juli 2019)

Bevier schrieb:


> Die Wahl der Darsteller ist allein aufgrund des Alters der Figuren in den Büchern vollkommen falsch



Ich denke, das liegt an der Betrachtungsweise unseres bekannten Alters und dessen Zusammenhänge. Würden Menschen 200 Jahre alt werden, kann ich mir es schon vorstellen, dass sie erst mit 150 die typischen Alterserscheinungen zeigen, davor sehen sie 150 Jahre lang eben wie Mitte 20 aus. 
Allein aus biologischer Sicht ist es einfacher, wenn ein Lebewesen mit 200 Jahren 150 Jahre lang jung ist, als 150 Jahre lang an der Altersgrenze zu kratzen.  (Stichwort Reproduktion aus Stammzellen und nicht über die "normale" Zellteilung)


----------



## thrustno1 (2. Juli 2019)

Edith zum Update:

der Ältere Bruder von legolas ?


----------



## Bevier (2. Juli 2019)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das liegt an der Betrachtungsweise unseres bekannten Alters und dessen Zusammenhänge. Würden Menschen 200 Jahre alt werden, kann ich mir es schon vorstellen, dass sie erst mit 150 die typischen Alterserscheinungen zeigen, davor sehen sie 150 Jahre lang eben wie Mitte 20 aus.
> Allein aus biologischer Sicht ist es einfacher, wenn ein Lebewesen mit 200 Jahren 150 Jahre lang jung ist, als 150 Jahre lang an der Altersgrenze zu kratzen.  (Stichwort Reproduktion aus Stammzellen und nicht über die "normale" Zellteilung)



In den Romanen wird ziemlich genau beschrieben, wie sie aussehen. So wirkt Yeneffer wie eine ungewöhnlich hellhäutige Frau in den 30ern, denn jünger wollen Magierinnen nicht aussehen, da sie mit ihrem Äußeren vor allem beeindrucken wollen und da wirken Kinder (also Frauen in den frühen 20ern) einfach nicht. Nur eine einzige, ältere Magierin wählte ein solch junges Äußeres, die meisten waren optisch Mitte bis Ende 30. Geralt wird in den Büchern als reifer Mann beschrieben, der die besten Jahre schon hinter sich hatte also sieht er für den unbedarften Beobachter wie ein über 50jähriger aus. Sapkowski hat die Optik aller Charaktere sehr genau beschrieben, daher ist die Wahl der Darsteller eben absolut falsch.
Das Thema "Reproduktion" ist bei Magiern eh problematisch und Yeneffer kann keine Kinder bekommen... ^^

Und nun wählen sie eine "zu junge" Yennefer, einen viel zu jungen Geralt und eine deutlich zu alte Ciri und du siehst keine Probleme bei der Wahl der Darsteller?


----------



## Mahoy (2. Juli 2019)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Also, ich muss sagen ich bin mit dem Cast und dem Design nicht so ganz zufrieden. Außerdem finde ich, dass das Schwert irgendwie so klobig wirkt. In den Spielen waren die Schwerter alle so schön realistisch und elegant, Ich hab keine Ahnung warum die so eine sau fette Parierstange da ranklatschen müssen.



Weil eine Parierstange zum Parieren da ist und ggf. rund 10 Kilogramm mit Schmackes geführten Stahl aushalten muss. Unrealistisch ist da eher das Schwertdesign in den Spielen ... Was dort als Parierstange herhalten muss, hämmere ich noch vor dem Frühstück mit einem schweren Dolch ab. Auch das Verhältnis von Klingenlänge zu Klingenstärke ist dort - alle Hühneraugen zugedrückt - bestenfalls grenzwertig.
Natürlich reden wir hier immer noch von Fantasy, Realismus ist also keine relevante Kategorie. Diese Entschuldigung haben dann aber alle visuellen Medien (also Spiele und Serie)  gleichermaßen.
Wenn man sich schon aufregen möchte, dann eher deswegen, weil Geralds Waffen der Beschreibung der Bücher nach bastardisierte Langschwerter, also in aller Regel zweihändig und punktuell einhändig zu führende Waffen sind. Was Geralt auf den Fotos trägt, ist ein von Klingen und Griff-/Heftlänge her ein ausschließlich einhändig zu führendes  Breitschwert - und selbst als ein solches nur haarscharf am Kurzschwert vorbei.

Was die Besetzung angeht, warte ich erst einmal ab, bis man die Darsteller tatsächlich agieren sieht.
Erst einmal würdige ich es, dass sie Cavill im Vergleich zu den früheren Aufnahmen deutlich härter porträtiert und die Faschings-Perücke gegen etwas Wertigeres ausgetauscht haben. Jetzt noch Mut zu etwas mehr Dreck und Narben und das Ganze stimmt halbwegs, wenn man sich nicht an den Spielen orientiert.
Ciri finde ich jetzt - ausgehend von den Romanen - nicht so unpassend, da haben sie sich bei Yennefer viel mehr Freiheiten herausgenommen. Generell habe Filme und Serien aber ein Problem damit, diesen Typus zu besetzen: Um Yennefer authentisch darzustellen, bräuchte man eine Darstellerin ab Anfang 40, die trotzdem noch sexy sein darf. In dem Alter werden Schauspielerinnen aber zumeist schon auf andere Rollen festgelegt. Die Regeln der Branche und unsere eigenen Sehgewohnheiten sind der Sache im Weg.


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Juli 2019)

Bevier schrieb:


> Und nun wählen sie eine "zu junge" Yennefer, einen viel zu jungen Geralt und eine deutlich zu alte Ciri und du siehst keine Probleme bei der Wahl der Darsteller?



Ich kannte die Beschreibungen nicht. Ich bin nur von dem Userkommentar ausgegangen, weil es für mich so klang, dass ein über 100-jähriger nach unseren Maßstäben auszusehen hat, wie halt über 100-jährige nunmal derzeit aussehen.. Eventuell habs ich auch nur falsch verstanden.


----------



## Bevier (2. Juli 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Weil eine Parierstange zum Parieren da ist und ggf. rund 10 Kilogramm mit Schmackes geführten Stahl aushalten muss. Unrealistisch ist da eher das Schwertdesign in den Spielen ... Was dort als Parierstange herhalten muss, hämmere ich noch vor dem Frühstück mit einem schweren Dolch ab. Auch das Verhältnis von Klingenlänge zu Klingenstärke ist dort - alle Hühneraugen zugedrückt - bestenfalls grenzwertig.
> Natürlich reden wir hier immer noch von Fantasy, Realismus ist also keine relevante Kategorie. Diese Entschuldigung haben dann aber alle visuellen Medien (also Spiele und Serie)  gleichermaßen.
> Wenn man sich schon aufregen möchte, dann eher deswegen, weil Geralds Waffen der Beschreibung der Bücher nach bastardisierte Langschwerter, also in aller Regel zweihändig und punktuell einhändig zu führende Waffen sind. Was Geralt auf den Fotos trägt, ist ein von Klingen und Griff-/Heftlänge her ein ausschließlich einhändig zu führendes  Breitschwert - und selbst als ein solches nur haarscharf am Kurzschwert vorbei.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte bei der Vorstellung einer Yennefer irgendwie immer eine Kate Backinsale vor Augen. Die wäre ziemlich passend gewesen, sowohl vom Alter als auch allgemein vom Typ her. Allerdings wohl auch für Netflix eine Nummer zu teuer. Oder auch Cathrine Zeta Jones hätte ganz gut gepasst, wäre ihrerseits mit 49 aber schon fast zu alt...


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2019)

Bevier schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei der Vorstellung einer Yennefer irgendwie immer eine Kate Backinsale vor Augen. Die wäre ziemlich passend gewesen, sowohl vom Alter als auch allgemein vom Typ her. Allerdings wohl auch für Netflix eine Nummer zu teuer. Oder auch Cathrine Zeta Jones hätte ganz gut gepasst, wäre ihrerseits mit 49 aber schon fast zu alt...


Die schauspieler- und erzählerisch besten Serien sind zu Beginn immer ohne große Stars ausgekommen - was auch besser so war/ist.

_Game of Thrones, ER, Breaking Bad, Die Sopranos, Akte X, Six Feet Under, Dexter, The Walking Dead, Mad Men_, da war zu Beginn fast nirgends ein echter "AAA"-Hollywood-Schauspieler dabei.
_True Detective_ und _House of Cards_ sind da noch Ausnamen, aber ersteres ist oder besser war quasi eine Art Autorenserie und letzteres ging nach einem damals noch originellem Konzept vor.

Generell braucht's aber wie ich finde keine Blockbuster-Mimen in solchen Serien. Henry Cavill z.B. ist schonmal, zumindest optisch, eine Fehlbesetzung.


----------



## Bevier (2. Juli 2019)

Ich sage ja nur, dass sie dem in den Büchern beschriebenen Typ von allen mir bekannten Schauspielerinnen am besten entsprochen hätte: eher sportlich-schlank, dunkle Haare, blaue Augen, sehr helle Haut, dazu auch in der Lage sich zu bewegen und auch anstrengendere Szenen selbst zu spielen, sogar reiten kann sie. Auch das Führen eines Schwertes hat sie gelernt. Schauspielern kann sie auch einigermassen überzeugend, daher wäre sie eine ziemlich perfekte Besetzung, im genau richtigen Alter und attraktiv genug, dass man Geralts Vorliebe für sie verstehen könnte...
Natürlich erwarte ich keine Hollywood-Größen in solchen Serien aber passendere Darsteller, als im aktuellen Cast würde ich mir auf jeden Fall wünschen. Und wenn man eben nur etwas näher am Buch geblieben wäre. Und auch sonst erwarte ich die für Netflix leider typsichen SJW-Stunts. Daher werde ich erst einmal abwarten wie es ist aber sicher nichts großartiges erwarten, um nicht enttäuscht zu werden. Ich bin mir sicher, die für mich beste Serie auf Netflix wird dieses Jahr eh Dark Crystal werden, denn mit Puppen und ohne echte Darsteller sind Fehlbesetzungen kaum möglich. ^^


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2019)

_Sehr_ helle haut?
Guck' dir die aktuelle Beckinsale mal an - die sieht nicht mehr so aus, wie in _Underworld_.

Ich finde, das Casting sollte sich vorrangig danach richten, wer zu der Rolle passt und nicht, wie bekannt er/sie ist. Möglicherweise sind da draußen eine ganze Menge Schauspielerinnen, die gut als Yennefer durchgehen würden, wer weiß.

Ich kenne nicht jede, professionelle weibliche Schauspielerin diesen Alters auf der Welt. Von denen, die ich kenne... ganz spontan und ungezwungen? Aus'm Stehgreif...
Uma Thurman.
Die ist auch alles andere, als die Jungfrau in Nöten und mit dem Schwert hat sie doch auch schon in irgend' so einem unbedeutendem Film rumgefuchtelt - wie hieß denn der noch gleich?

Aber US-Amerikanerin... und schauspielerisch dafür wohl zu rustikal in ihrer Art...


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (3. Juli 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Weil eine Parierstange zum Parieren da ist und ggf. rund 10 Kilogramm mit Schmackes geführten Stahl aushalten muss.



Einfach nein. Sorry. (Nicht böse ) Ein Europäisches Schwert wiegt zwischen 0.5-2.5kg je nach Schwert. Und ich weiß es, ich hab mehrere und lern Fechten nach Lichtenauer. Englisches Zweihandschwert - supremereplicas.com. Das ist ein Replic von nem fast 1.50m langem englischen 2-Handschwert. Das wiegt 2kg. Und sowas is mit das größte was du finden kannst. Und merkste wie dünn der Parier zum Vergleich ist? Außerdem schlägst du die nicht durch, das versprech ich dir - Es gibt noch Renaissance Kriegsschwerter, die sind größer (so 1.80m und wiegen dann 4kg, aber das ist das absolute Max). Was Geralt hat sind einfach Langschwerter. Und von der größe her ist das was Gerald da hat auch ein Langschwert, auch wenn die Proportionen nicht passen. Ein Langschwert/Bastardschwert/Anderthalbhänder ist so ca. 1.20m lang (85-95cm Klinge) und wiegt 1.1-1.5kg. Du hast da glaube ich etwas falsche Vorstellungen.

Hier mal exemplarisch so ein paar High-End Modelle (von denen hab ich übeigens keines - Not my budget), Gewichte stehen dabei:
The Cluny Sword

The Duke Medieval War Sword

The Baron War Sword

The Brescia Spadona

Nix da 10kg und dicker Parier


----------



## Mahoy (3. Juli 2019)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Einfach nein. Sorry. (Nicht böse ) Ein Europäisches Schwert wiegt zwischen 0.5-2.5kg je nach Schwert.



Wer redet denn nur von Schwertern? Das war nicht einmal die am stärksten verbreitete Waffe.  

Stangenwaffen gingen bis 35 Pfund. Ich selbst besitze ein Guan Dao von knapp 9 Kilogramm und das ist nicht die schwerste (allerdings auch nicht die leichteste) Ausführung. Stangenwaffen unserer Breiten wie Hellebarden etc. bewegten sich oft im selben Rahmen.

An europäischen Schwertern kann ich nur mit einem Schwestermodell von diesem Anderthalbhänder dienen. Ich bin kein Sammler und irgendwann von den Replikas abgekommen, weil diese zum intensiven Üben zu schade und, ganz ehrlich gesagt, zu teuer waren. Es gibt leider kaum Practical-Varianten historischer europäischer Schwerter, von Katanas und Wakizashi hingegen etliche. Zudem bin ich - komplementär zur Kampfausbildung - zunehmend auf Dolchfechten umgestiegen (korsisch und nach Talhoffer).

Aber gut, deine Antwort habe ich trotzdem verdient, weil ich gleich (und leicht überspitzt) all-in gegangen bin. War auch nicht pampig gemeint, ich hatte mich nur früher schon über diese Drähte geärgert, die mehrere (nicht alle) der verfügbaren Schwerter in den Witcher-Spielen dreisterweise als Parierstangen bezeichnen - Fantasy hin oder her. Zudem kam mir deine Frage seltsam vor, weil es durchaus historische Waffen mit "klobigen" Parierstangen gab. Die erfüllten ja auch noch andere Zwecke, beispielsweise um die Gewichtung zu steuern oder um den Mordhau zu intensivieren.  

Was das Schwert des Serien-Geralt angeht, ist die Länge unschwer abzuschätzen, weil er netterweise auf dem Rücken trägt. Die Parierstange liegt rechts auf Schulterhöhe, die Spitze mittig auf Steißhöhe von Mr. Cavill. Dieser ist laut öffentlichen Quellen 185 cm groß, hat also ziemlich genau meine Größe. Daher kann ich abschätzen und mit Hausmitteln (eigene Waffen und ein Zollstock) experimentell nachweisen , dass sein Schwert eine Gesamtlänge von maximal 80 cm hat. Also noch unterhalb der Obergrenze für Kurzschwerter und somit auf keinen Fall ein Langschwert - denn so wie locker deren Definition auch ist, sie müssen dennoch *länger* sein als Einhandschwerter, die keine Kurzschwerter sind.

Die Schwerter des Roman-Geralt sieht man logischerweise nicht, aber aus den Beschreibungen geht hervor, dass er sie in aller Regel zwei- und gelegentlich einhändig führt. Damit wären sie meiner Ansicht nach als Anderthalbhänder/Bastardschwerter anzusehen, was (s.o.) nicht ausschließt, sie als Langschwerter einzuordnen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (3. Juli 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer redet denn nur von Schwertern? Das war nicht einmal die am stärksten verbreitete Waffe.



Jein. Wenn wir über Krieg sprechen . definitiv nich  Wenn wir als Selbstverteidigungswaffe reden, dann waren Schwerter schon sehr verbreitet.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Stangenwaffen gingen bis 35 Pfund. Ich selbst besitze ein Guan Dao von knapp 9 Kilogramm und das ist nicht die schwerste (allerdings auch nicht die leichteste) Ausführung. Stangenwaffen unserer Breiten wie Hellebarden etc. bewegten sich oft im selben Rahmen.



Über asiatische Waffen kann ich nicht viel sagen, ist nicht meine Baustelle  Stangenwaffen sind schwer, das stimmt, aber bei denen funktioniert die Versatzung auch anders, die versetzt du ja an der Stange, und mit der Stange an sich brichst du keinen Parier. Den Kopf auffangen ist ne ganz miese Idee. So ne Mordaxt haut dir einfach durch, so stark ist glaub ich fast keiner in der Bindung um das zu fangen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> An europäischen Schwertern kann ich nur mit einem Schwestermodell von diesem Anderthalbhänder dienen.



Uahh, ich und Cold Steel sind keine Freunde xD



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Sammler und irgendwann von den Replikas abgekommen, weil diese zum intensiven Üben zu schade und, ganz ehrlich gesagt, zu teuer waren. Es gibt leider kaum Practical-Varianten historischer europäischer Schwerter, von Katanas und Wakizashi hingegen etliche. Zudem bin ich - komplementär zur Kampfausbildung - zunehmend auf Dolchfechten umgestiegen (korsisch und nach Talhoffer).



Absolut. Ich hab auch nurnoch 2 Repliken. Zum Fechten hab ich das Satzvey von Jiri Novak (zusammen mit dem West Coast Institute), das taugt mir recht gut und nutzt sich nur sehr langsam ab. Dolch nach Talhoffer mach übrigens auch ich auch ab und an . Wir machen Lichtenauer langes Schwert, Talhofer Scheibendolch und Lechküchner langes Messer. Gibt ja n' paar nette Stücke mit Dolch und Messer. Bin allerdings mit theorethischem Wissen der Praxis noch weit voraus - oder anders - Ich lern ja noch xD (Find ich ja mega witzig, dass du auch in der Richtung unterwegs bist)



Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber gut, deine Antwort habe ich trotzdem verdient, weil ich gleich (und leicht überspitzt) all-in gegangen bin. War auch nicht pampig gemeint, ich hatte mich nur früher schon über diese Drähte geärgert, die mehrere (nicht alle) der verfügbaren Schwerter in den Witcher-Spielen dreisterweise als Parierstangen bezeichnen - Fantasy hin oder her.



Also patzig kam das net rüber  Hab ja extra gesagt meine Antwort is nicht böse gemeint  Ich hoffe meins kam jetzt auch nicht patzig  Mir geht's immer genau umgekehrt xD



Mahoy schrieb:


> Zudem kam mir deine Frage seltsam vor, weil es durchaus historische Waffen mit "klobigen" Parierstangen gab. Die erfüllten ja auch noch andere Zwecke, beispielsweise um die Gewichtung zu steuern oder um den Mordhau zu intensivieren.



Jo, aber die Schwerter mit den dicken Parierstangen hatten dann oft auch Zacken am Knauf und waren zum Harnischfechten. Die "normalen" Schwerter hatten jetzt eher die "eleganten" Parierstangen. Allerdings ist das natürlich auch Geschmacksache.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Was das Schwert des Serien-Geralt angeht, ist die Länge unschwer abzuschätzen, weil er netterweise auf dem Rücken trägt. Die Parierstange liegt rechts auf Schulterhöhe, die Spitze mittig auf Steißhöhe von Mr. Cavill. Dieser ist laut öffentlichen Quellen 185 cm groß, hat also ziemlich genau meine Größe. Daher kann ich abschätzen und mit Hausmitteln (eigene Waffen und ein Zollstock) experimentell nachweisen , dass sein Schwert eine Gesamtlänge von maximal 80 cm hat. Also noch unterhalb der Obergrenze für Kurzschwerter und somit auf keinen Fall ein Langschwert - denn so wie locker deren Definition auch ist, sie müssen dennoch *länger* sein als Einhandschwerter, die keine Kurzschwerter sind.
> 
> Die Schwerter des Roman-Geralt sieht man logischerweise nicht, aber aus den Beschreibungen geht hervor, dass er sie in aller Regel zwei- und gelegentlich einhändig führt. Damit wären sie meiner Ansicht nach als Anderthalbhänder/Bastardschwerter anzusehen, was (s.o.) nicht ausschließt, sie als Langschwerter einzuordnen.



Was die länge angeht, so kurz sah es für mich nicht aus, aber länger ginge auf jeden Fall. Ist schon mehr so meh - was die Klassifikation angeht, da wäre ich vorsichtig. Also es gab sehr lange Einhandschwerter. (so 85-90cm Klinge gingen schon). Selten aber es gab sie. Ein langes Schwert ist idR. von Anderthalbhänder bis zu kleineren Zweihändern alles. Das Schwert von Lichtenauer war so mit glaube ich das längste was noch ein Langschwert war, und das war fast 1.40m, sprich nach oben ist Luft. Was den weg nach unten angeht, es gab sehr kurze Anderthalbhänder und die werden normalerweise auch zu Langschwertern gezählt. (So viel ich weiß). Auch weil man mit denen genau wie mit einem längeren Pendant ficht. Das ist halt alles sehr schwammig weil's nicht richtig überliefert ist.

Ich muss sagen, ich hätte ein etwas eleganteres Design bevorzugt, wie gesagt  Z.B. einfach so wie die Franchise-Stücke von CDPR die Ensifer macht. Das auf dem Bild taugt mir nicht. Aber naja, kann man nix machen. Genau wie bein Cast. Vielleicht machen sie's ja echt gut. Das sehen wir ja dann.

Oh und Gerald hat btw. sogar mal ein Schwert in der größe die du da grade beschreibst. Das Zwergensihil von Zoltan - Nur für's Protokoll. Das ist auch kürzer und breiter. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das auf dem Bild keine Zwergensihil sein soll xD


----------



## Mahoy (3. Juli 2019)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Jein. Wenn wir über Krieg sprechen . definitiv nich  Wenn wir als Selbstverteidigungswaffe reden, dann waren Schwerter schon sehr verbreitet.



In Adelskreisen. Der Rest der (freien) Bevölkerung trug doch eher das "Lange Messer", oder?



> Über asiatische Waffen kann ich nicht viel sagen, ist nicht meine Baustelle



Meine eigentlich auch nicht. Hab' das Teil nur, um dann und wann mit meinem Schwager zu trainieren. Der ist ist die Leuchte bei asiatischen Schlagetotwerkzeugen.
Die zwei Katana und das Wakizashi habe ich nur, weil es davon, wie schon gesagt, preiswerte Practical-Varianten gibt, bei denen es nicht so weh tut, wenn sie irgendwann irreparabel abgenutzt sind.



> Uahh, ich und Cold Steel sind keine Freunde xD



Ich hab's auch nicht dort gekauft (und schon gar nicht über Amazon). War halt nur der einzige Ort, wo ich ein ähnliches Design gefunden habe.



> Find ich ja mega witzig, dass du auch in der Richtung unterwegs bist



Wenn man die Schaukampf-Szene dazu zählt, ist die Interessengruppe doch recht groß und die Chance auf Praktizierende zu treffen nicht allzu gering.



> Jo, aber die Schwerter mit den dicken Parierstangen hatten dann oft auch Zacken am Knauf und waren zum Harnischfechten. Die "normalen" Schwerter hatten jetzt eher die "eleganten" Parierstangen.



Stimmt! Nun ja, die Requisiteure von Fantasy-Serien wildern sich ja quer durch historische Vorlagen, wenn sie sich überhaupt auf welche stützen. Vermutlich sollten wir einfach nur dankbar sein, dass die Waffen nicht wie bei WoW aussehen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (4. Juli 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> In Adelskreisen. Der Rest der (freien) Bevölkerung trug doch eher das "Lange Messer", oder?



Naja, zumindest in Bürgerkreisen und bei Großbauern waren Schwerter jetzt vermutlich nicht ungewöhnlich, bei Bauern hingegen vermutlich schon eher, alles drunter - naja - Leibeigene durften ja nix xD. Von daher würd' ich sagen halb halb. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Meine eigentlich auch nicht. Hab' das Teil nur, um dann und wann mit meinem Schwager zu trainieren. Der ist ist die Leuchte bei asiatischen Schlagetotwerkzeugen.
> Die zwei Katana und das Wakizashi habe ich nur, weil es davon, wie schon gesagt, preiswerte Practical-Varianten gibt, bei denen es nicht so weh tut, wenn sie irgendwann irreparabel abgenutzt sind.



Jo, wie gesagt, das kann ich verstehen xD



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich hab's auch nicht dort gekauft (und schon gar nicht über Amazon). War halt nur der einzige Ort, wo ich ein ähnliches Design gefunden habe.


 
Ach, na dann 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man die Schaukampf-Szene dazu zählt, ist die Interessengruppe doch recht groß und die Chance auf Praktizierende zu treffen nicht allzu gering.



Joa, aber die Schaukampf-Szene ist für mich ne andere Baustelle - Choreografierte Kämpfe können auf ne andere Art schwer sein und bei denen muss halt alles in erster Linie mal gut aussehen. (Ohne Wertung) Die machen finde ich ein bisschen was anderes - jedenfalls oft. Wie mein Fechtlehrer immer sagt, bei denen muss es halt scheppern, dann sind alle zufrieden.^^



Mahoy schrieb:


> Stimmt! Nun ja, die Requisiteure von Fantasy-Serien wildern sich ja quer durch historische Vorlagen, wenn sie sich überhaupt auf welche stützen. Vermutlich sollten wir einfach nur dankbar sein, dass die Waffen nicht wie bei WoW aussehen.



Ja, definitiv. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich mag die Waffen aus Warcraft, aber in "echt" wie im Film sieht das schon etwas seltsam aus.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juli 2019)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest in Bürgerkreisen und bei Großbauern waren Schwerter jetzt vermutlich nicht ungewöhnlich, bei Bauern hingegen vermutlich schon eher, alles drunter - naja - Leibeigene durften ja nix xD. Von daher würd' ich sagen halb halb.



Kommt sicher auch auf die Zeit an. Mit erstarken des Bürgertums in den Städten ließen sich die Leute nix mehr vorschreiben. Viele dürften aber trotzdem auf leichtere Dolche oder den verstärkten Wanderstock gesetzt haben. Um ein Schwert vernünftig einzusetzen, braucht man vergleichsweise viel Übungsaufwand, den eher Berufskämpfer betreiben.



> Joa, aber die Schaukampf-Szene ist für mich ne andere Baustelle - Choreografierte Kämpfe können auf ne andere Art schwer sein und bei denen muss halt alles in erster Linie mal gut aussehen. (Ohne Wertung) Die machen finde ich ein bisschen was anderes - jedenfalls oft. Wie mein Fechtlehrer immer sagt, bei denen muss es halt scheppern, dann sind alle zufrieden.^^



Dann noch ein paar LARPer dazu, bei denen es nicht einmal scheppert (aber dafür Schwerter höchst possierlich mit gestreckten Armen geführt werden) und es kann nur noch lustiger werden.  



> Ja, definitiv. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich mag die Waffen aus Warcraft, aber in "echt" wie im Film sieht das schon etwas seltsam aus.



Ich sag' nur Outlander (2008) ... Finde den Fehler.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (4. Juli 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Kommt sicher auch auf die Zeit an. Mit erstarken des Bürgertums in den Städten ließen sich die Leute nix mehr vorschreiben. Viele dürften aber trotzdem auf leichtere Dolche oder den verstärkten Wanderstock gesetzt haben. Um ein Schwert vernünftig einzusetzen, braucht man vergleichsweise viel Übungsaufwand, den eher Berufskämpfer betreiben.



Stimmt, aber später war Fechten auch schon Sport. Daraus hat sich ja Meyer entwickelt. Das ist ja "Sportfechten".



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann noch ein paar LARPer dazu, bei denen es nicht einmal scheppert (aber dafür Schwerter höchst possierlich mit gestreckten Armen geführt werden) und es kann nur noch lustiger werden.



Aber Larper wissen doch so viel mehr über Geschichte, Schwerter und Rüstungen als wir gemeinen Fechter xD 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich sag' nur Outlander (2008) ... Finde den Fehler.



Jep, daran erinner ich mich xD *schüttel* Aber fast noch geiler ist das Schwert von Kurgan aus Highlander xD Die gute Steckklinge - was könnte schon schiefgehen?^^


----------



## Arkatrex (5. Juli 2019)

RichieMc85 schrieb:


> Nur die Frage wie viele potentielle "Gucker" die Bücher kennen und wie viele nur das Spiel. Ich kenne nur W3 und daher kommen auch meine Erwartungen. Wenn eine Serie angekündigt wird, wo 99% ein Derivat der Spiels antizipieren dann müssen die Schauspieler auch so aussehen.  Wenn ich Yennefer sehe frage ich mich wer das sein soll?



Wie kann man denn ernsthaft erwarten, für Figuren die digital erstellt wurden, Schauspieler zu finden die genauso aussehen?
Es müssen ja außerdem Schauspieler sein. Du kannst nicht einfach nen Laien von der Straße holen, nur weil er aussieht wie Geralt, und alles wird gut.

Also manche Erwartungen sind hier mehr als haarsträubend.


----------

